# Lambs Club Toro Cigar Review - Very basic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very one dimensional cigar. Good construction

and draw but green flavors dominated.

Read the full review here: Lambs Club Toro Cigar Review - Very basic


----------

